# Finishing a Coffer Ceiling?



## crowl31 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi, 

New to the forum and recently new to Coffer Ceilings and I was hoping I could get some assistance. 

Space:
Rectangle in shape, Bulk heads on left and right leave a 10' wide and I haven't framed the end bulk heads which is currently 19' 1/2.

End Goal:
3 boxes wide and 4-5 boxes long depending on how it finishes out. My finish beam width is 7 3/4 wide by 6 inch in height. My bulk head is 13 inches down from the ceiling and 24 inches back to the wall.

I have two areas with questions on this. 

1. For the boxes that meet the bulk head, how do you finish it?
- Full Beam
- Half beam
- Blank Trim Board to give impression of a continuous square
- Nothing and just run the crown on the bulk head

2. I haven't framed the bulk heads on the end of the long run of my tray, my math leaves me with boxes of 32 1/4 on the short width and i'd like them to be perfect squares. What I'm confused on is how to frame the bulk heads because it doesn't work out to be perfect where i can match my other bulk head depth of 24 inches. I'd like to have 5 or 6 boxes on the long 19' 1/2 run. Do I just work out the math on 32 1/4 X the number of boxes, what ever I'm left with just split and build the bulk heads on the end with that number. 

Simple Example: (4) 32 1/4 boxes = 129 inches, Room Length is 169 inches, I'm left with 40 inches which results in each bulk head being 20 inches on each end? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

The times I've done coffered ceilings. They were either in a tray, with a deep bulkhead (2x or so width of beams). Or the room had crown throughout which the beams were coped into.

Sometimes a 2 peice crown at the wall/bulkhead to give more depth.

Edit: The more I read your post the more I confuse myself. But if I'm following right. Your finished dimensions are 10' x 15'1/2", therefore you can get 6 beams @ 30" on center.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't like perfect squares in an unsquare room. Just design it for the room you're working with.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Did this in my bedroom, the wife loves it. Is not perfect squares, but rectangles, long way to match the length of the room.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I bet she does...shnazzy. :thumbup:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang! I can see Heady D wearing a thick Mr. T starter kit gold chain and walking with swagger! Or wearing refined Dos Equis outfit. That's nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah right, I come home covered in sawdust and pressure treated cut sealer!!! 
Painting that ceiling killed my neck last winter and for about two weeks I couldn't move my head!!!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Man, I like that. May have to run that idea by the wife.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

heavy_d said:


> Yeah right, I come home covered in sawdust and pressure treated cut sealer!!!
> Painting that ceiling killed my neck last winter and for about two weeks I couldn't move my head!!!



I hear ya, not much different than me. Except I came home with a banged up shin. 

So how many man hours you got in that thing and how big is the room? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

It's not a big room. Maybe 16-18 x 12? 

Few hours to scrape popcorn ceiling and skim coat.
A day to build. Some random hours with my friend dap, priming and painting. Hard to say exactly. 
3-4 days?


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

Instead of scraping popcorn - how about this modular method?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> It's not a big room. Maybe 16-18 x 12?
> 
> Few hours to scrape popcorn ceiling and skim coat.
> A day to build. Some random hours with my friend dap, priming and painting. Hard to say exactly.
> 3-4 days?


It needs some mirror panels on the ceiling.


----------



## crowl31 (Dec 17, 2015)

Heavy_d that room looks great. The area I am showing with the black arrows is that a full width beam? (meaning the same width as the others you have in the grid)

Can you supply a few more pictures, of how you finished that area. Possibly looking straight up?


----------



## crowl31 (Dec 17, 2015)

GitSum said:


> Instead of scraping popcorn - how about this modular method?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vy8Zf5IZBs


That system while nice, is very expensive. I think the one example I saw was $1500 and you still have to go through the hassle of installing it which is sure not to be as easy as they show.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

crowl31 said:


> Heavy_d that room looks great. The area I am showing with the black arrows is that a full width beam? (meaning the same width as the others you have in the grid)
> 
> Can you supply a few more pictures, of how you finished that area. Possibly looking straight up?


It is a full width beam. The interior ones are say 1x6,do the exterior I used 1x8 and overlapped the crown so it's the same width.

Can't take pics now, out of country.


----------

